# Recommend Some Artists?



## bobwhite (Mar 21, 2008)

I have always been pretty much a Rock & Roll kinda guy. I have always liked Classic Rock, '50's, Doo-***, Hard Blues, etc. Can't stand Rap (4 letter word with a letter missing Crap, and have no patience for Country or Bob Dylan kind of "poetic" droney songs.

I have never listened to any Classical until recently and find some of it pretty good. It seems to my brand new ears that Beethoven is more "Hard" or fast tempo, and Mozart and Shubert are a bit more laid back.

Can anyone recommend artists that have a faster "angrier" tone to most of their works?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

are you looking for instrumentals or orchestral?

dj


----------



## bobwhite (Mar 21, 2008)

david johnson said:


> are you looking for instrumentals or orchestral?
> 
> dj


Good question.

I don't really know the difference when it comes to classical. Instrumental to me in a rock & roll thinking would be no lyrics. That obviously doesn't apply to classical.

Orchestral I would guess is a full accompany while instrumental is what?

Thanks, I am totally new to classical, so please bear with me.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

ok.
a concerto is a solo instrument with orchestra accompaniment. they toss the melodies back and forth and exist within a three movement structure.

try beethoven's fifth piano concerto (called 'emperor).

a sonata for piano is just piano. try his 'moonlight' sonata.

those would be pleasurable for a new listener who likes beethoven.

when you're ready for just orchestra, listen to his fifth symphony.

have fun! you will like them.

schubert's 'unfinished' symphony #8 would be good for you too, i think.

dj


----------



## bobwhite (Mar 21, 2008)

OK, with the above definitions, I would definitely say I would be interested in orchestra more so than sonata, etc. I like "The Works"


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I started with rock myself... so I might be able to help you... but then again, I'm a huge Dylan fan, so maybe not 

Here's what got me hooked on classical:

Stravinsky's The Rite of Spring
Holst's The Planets
Mahler's 2nd Symphony ("Resurrection")
Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue
Bach's Art of Fugue, played by a string quartet
Fauré's Requiem
Crumb's Black Angels
Shostakovich's 7th Symphony ("Leningrad")

Hope this helps. As to my rock tastes, besides the aforementioned Dylan, I like Chuck Berry, Neil Young, Randy Newman, the Ramones, Hendrix, the Dead, the Allman Bros., etc. etc. etc.

BB


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm quite young, and only started listening to classical music recently. I was in the same position as you, so I bought a CD called 100 Classical Hits, and I tell you its one of the best things I've ever bought. It had music of all different styles on it, so if I liked something of one style or artist I could buy some more of it.


----------



## Moldyoldie (Apr 6, 2008)

For a rock 'n roller, I always recommend the previously mentioned _Rite of Spring_ by Stravinsky -- it's chock full of rhythm, noise, sex, and blather!


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Since you guys said that you were old rock & rollers wanting to listen to 
classical. I know of a rock band that has a little of both. I don't know
if you like this group. They're called Electric Light Orchestra where 
they mixed pop with classical.
judy tooley


----------



## SamGuss (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome to the world of classical music. I'm very new to it myself and like others always considered myself more of a rocker-type musically. I would also suggest you grab a "collection" CD or set for cheap - Wal Mart right now has "90 Classical Masterpieces" on a 3 CD set for ten bucks for example. These may not be the best recordings but will familiarize yourself with various classical periods and examples of various composers.

I would also strongly recommend YouTube and Wiki. Wiki to bring up various composers and learn a little about them, which you can then go to YouTube and see what is available for a particular composer. This approach has directed me to several composers (many of which would be old hat for most here but brand new to people like you and I) that I may not have otherwise even heard about, let alone discovered them.

This link below was also valuable to me as I first got started in trying to figure out what I liked and didn't like. It's pretty basic and even for someone new to classical music, most of the composers names (and various works) may already be familiar to you.

http://www.classicalcdguide.com/main/intro.htm

Best of luck to you and I look forward to hearing what you've discovered.

Sam


----------

